# 5000 turbo quattro rpm/tdc sensor issues



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok, my Audi hasn't been starting for a while and it's throwing code 2112 which is RPM sensor failure.
I followed a test I found on a website, it said both sensors should read 1000 ohms and should read .1-.3 VAC and 2-4 VAC respectfully during cranking.
Mine read 900 ohms and .03 VAC and 1.5 VAC respectfully.
I removed them and they looked like this:
































Are they supposed to look like they got wanged with a hammer or chewed up? What about that tilt to the one, is that OEM?
My main concern is that the sensor may be ok and that whatever they read is bad. I had a friend with a 200 Turbo Quattro that the pin on the flywheel that is read for TDC broke off. Should I see this pin spinning by if I crank the engine while watching (through where I pulled the sensors from)? Should I just try new sensors? They seem hard to find and pricey.
Also my fuel pump will not pump, will the car prevent the fuel pump from pumping in addition to stopping ignition if it reads code 2112?
Thanks!


----------

